# Direct TV Help



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

Is there anybody that knows a lot about Direct TV? I wish there was a forum for this. Here are the problems I am having:

1. How to do remote DVR Scheduling 
2. Remote not working with my Emerson HDTV
3. Recordings being canceled by DVR
4. History list getting full
5. Closed captioning getting in the way of other words on screen


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

bump


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll take a stab at it.


Spop said:


> 1. How to do remote DVR Scheduling


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3460014


Spop said:


> 2. Remote not working with my Emerson HDTV


3. Recordings being canceled by DVR
Probably a glitch unless it happens all the time with certain channels and programs. Contact DirectTV about it.


Spop said:


> 4. History list getting full


History lists fill up. That's the nature of them in general. Perhaps I don't understand what the problem is related to this.


Spop said:


> 5. Closed captioning getting in the way of other words on screen


From what I know about closed captioning, the text appears on the bottom or the top of the screen and doesn't "sense" that it's over the top of other broadcast text. Nothing you can do about it.


----------

